

Ask HN: what to do before find a co-founder? - ljtobey

I&#x27;m in the early stages of a start-up and while it would be great to have a co-founder, no one good in my immediate network was available&#x2F;interested. I&#x27;m wondering how to best prioritize my time given that. My current thinking is to go full steam ahead with the normal start-up playbook...prototype as fast as possible, find customers to test with, iterate...and just use creative avenues to find leverage, like outsourced work. If I can get some traction, I figure the co-founder search may be much easier than it is now. But maybe i&#x27;m entirely misguided and should be spending more time looking now. Thoughts?
======
noomerikal
just do it.

